# Shellfish



## ianbilly (Dec 2, 2016)

Whats the deal with shellfish, i love them & have no allergies to them, are they ok for me to eat maaybe once a week?


----------



## Robin (Dec 2, 2016)

ianbilly said:


> Whats the deal with shellfish, i love them & have no allergies to them, are they ok for me to eat maaybe once a week?


I don't see any problem with shellfish, I eat prawns regularly, for example, as a useful low carb lunch. (I take it we're not talking about breaded scampi, anything with a crumb coating is high carb and sends my sugar levels rocketing.)


----------



## Amigo (Dec 2, 2016)

I could eat shellfish every day but like Robin, breaded or battered scampi has my BG's sky high!


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 2, 2016)

Fill your boots! (not literally) Beware of hidden sugar in, e.g. Prawn Cocktail sauce, but you can make your own with Mayonnaise + tomato Puree or Tomato ketchup + cayenne pepper. I love Moule Mariniere - it's shame I can't have a whole baguette with it to soak up the broth, but hey.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 7, 2016)

Get on with it !  Invite me to the party  Pls


----------



## ianbilly (Dec 7, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Get on with it !  Invite me t the party  Pls


Ha ha ha your welcome!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm really shellfish with selfish, I'd eat them all myshelf, umm... (?) I adore them, I eat them all the time and never have a problem with them. It's what you have with them that might cause issues. My favourites are in a green Thai curry, or tandooried, or just plain grilled with a little butter and lemon... Oh, and scampi, or crab cakes, or... drool.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 7, 2016)

My record is 5 Lobsters in one day inc legs & claws. Could do nearly every nt


----------



## trophywench (Dec 8, 2016)

Not very huge lobsters then, Hobie?

Lobster Thermidor ... oh double drool.  Or indeed simply cold with mayo, dribble.


----------



## ianbilly (Dec 8, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> My record is 5 Lobsters in one day inc legs & claws. Could do nearly every nt


Wow, if you can afford 5 lobsters you can invite me to your party anytime!!! ;D


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 8, 2016)

Will do Ian . I adore the stuff. I was once in North Scotland & got a carrier bag full of cooked headless prawns. There were non left when I got home. Happy as a ---in seafood


----------



## Dave W (Dec 8, 2016)

I love scallops. Fry a few thin slices of chorizo and when cooked add the scallops for a minute.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 8, 2016)

ianbilly said:


> Wow, if you can afford 5 lobsters you can invite me to your party anytime!!! ;D


I once went to a conference in an all-inclusive resort in Sardinia. The buffet lunches had almost nothing but lobster cooked and sliced every which way. I'd never had lobster before and couldn't face any for a long time. It was the end of the season and I suspect they must have had freezers full of them.


----------

